# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Tetsuya’s Restaurant - Nhà hàng ở Úc

## hantt.163

Địa chỉ: 529 Kent Street, Sydney

Giá: 5 USD/ món

Là một trong những nhà hàng sang trọng và nổi tiếng bậc nhất thành phố Sydney được đông đảo khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước yêu mến. Nhà hàng có thể tiếp đãi một lúc hàng trăm khách được thiết kế hết sức sang trọng thoáng mát. Các món ăn của nhà hàng nổi tiếng của nhà hàng là các món ăn được chế biến từ hải sản như cá hồi sống, cá hồi hun khói các món hào… bên cạnh đó các món BBQ cũng được nhiều du khách ưa chuộng.




(dreamtravel)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------


## h20love

toàn món ăn lạ nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Món của nhà hàng kia sao
Hấp dẫn quá đi

----------

